# variador de frecuencia



## casto (Sep 2, 2010)

hey que tal, estoy haciendo una modificacion de un sistema hidraulico por un electromecanico, voy a meter un variador de frecuencia para controlar la velocidad del motor, mi problema es que es la primera vez que los manejo y no se como programarlo, alguien me podria ayudar el motor es de 1750 rpm y necesito 800rpm no se si pueda mencionar la marca y el modelo soy nuevo en este foro se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Si , lo pedís con el potenciómetro y lo regulás de ahí ! 

Ya vienen mas o menos regualdos para hacerlos andar directamente.

Saludos !


----------



## alejandroads (May 25, 2011)

Hola buenas tardes!, Soy nuevo en el foro, y estaria necesitando un circuito de un variador de frecuencia sencillo, es para controlar un motor de 190v dc, es para reparar una cinta de ejercicios . la idea es reemplazar el que tenia , ya que estaba manejado por u microcontrolador y no lo consigo enlas electronicas. la idea es que se alimente con los 220 v de la red y pueda regular la velocidad de 0 a maxima rpm con un potenciometro. Desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2011)

Busca en el Foro regulación de velocidad por PWM


Caminadora


----------



## alejandroads (May 25, 2011)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo!, estube revisando por el foro y encontre algunos circuitos  para motores de 30v, pero ahora chequeo lo que me estas diciendo . Codiales saludos y estoy a tu disposicion.


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

alejandroads dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo!, estube revisando por el foro y encontre algunos circuitos  para motores de 30v, pero ahora chequeo lo que me estas diciendo . Codiales saludos y estoy a tu disposicion.



Averiguate bien porque esos motores llevan una tensión para los campos y otra para el rotor la del campo tenes que dejarla fija y variar la del rotor, recorda que los 220 rectificador te entregan 311Vdc muy por arriba de la tensión de trabajo del motor


----------



## alejandroads (May 25, 2011)

Sigo investigando, el otro dato que no te habia dado es que el motor es de iman fijo . Y la unica especificacion que recuerdo haber visto fue 190v dc


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

Entonces esa es la que tenes que utilizar y obtener y no debes pasarte de ese voltaje porque se te dañara el bobinado. Que corriente dice en la placa


----------



## alejandroads (May 25, 2011)

La verda que la placa original no dice nada.. solo la tension de entrada 220v y  en el motor solo dice 190v, mañana me fijo bien si dice el consumo del mismo. Voy a tratar de aportar mayor informacion mañana, Lamentablemente me dedico al audio principalmente, no soy experto en electronica industrial.


----------



## Eduardo (May 25, 2011)

Un motor de 190Vdc  es un *motor de corriente continua común y corriente* bobinado para una red de 220V.

En la chapa figura 190V porque es el valor de la *tension media* que se obtiene cuando se rectifica onda completa (*sin* condensador de filtro) una linea de 220Vcarms.

La regulacion se hace con tiristores, buscate circuitos de control de fase.


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

La regulación se puede hacer por tiristores por pwm, y por variac, por tiristores se le va a complicar la vida
el variac es la más simple de todas pero sale caro, la opción es pwm


----------



## alejandroads (May 26, 2011)

Claro, la idea e hacer un circuito simple.. ya que va a ser montado en una placa experimental para soldar. Seria bueno que pudiera hacerse como esos variadores de frecuencia que he visto en el foro con el 555, el problema es que todos son para baja tension (12V, 24V). Lo que necesitaria poder modificar seria la etapa de potencia, con un Mosfet. En la placa original de la caminadora lleva un microcontrolador y en la etapa de potencia dos mosfet (irf740n) de 400v en paralelo. La variacion de velocidad se hacia mediante un panel con switch de tacto, uno para aumentar y otro para disminuir la velocidad. Yo decia hacer algo simple con un potenciometro y listo. 
Desde ya muy agradecido por su colaboracion a todos los que estan participando.


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2011)

podes utilzar el mismo que dices y probar, tener cuidado porque te va a quedar una parte a tensión de red, el transistor de salia va al motor(rotor) y el otro extremo en lugar de colocarlo a los 12V lo colocas a los 190V, para ailarlo se puede utilzar un optoacoplador para manejo de mosfet.
Es resimple y podes probar si funciona bien listo, si te causa problemas en el foro hay unos un poquito más elaborados, yo miso subi algunos


----------



## alejandroads (May 26, 2011)

Aqui tengo el motor en mis manos, estaba equivocado con respecto a la tension . la etiqueta dice la siguiente especificacion.:
HP :1,2
180 V
4,5 A

RPM: 4000


La duda mas grande que tengo es como bajar esos 300 v que hay al rectificar los 220V en onda completa.. a los 180v? 

Bajar los 220v a 12v o 9v, para alimentar el 555 es facil, pero alimentar la etapa de potencia es lo que no se me ocurre como bajarlo.
A no ser que limite la regulacion hasta la tension requeria por el motor, incluso un poco menos pensaba en 150 V para que no trabaje al limite, ademas el uso de la caminadora nunca es al maximo.


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2011)

Cuando rectificas la tensión de 220 sin capacitor tenes una tensión continua pulsante que al medirla el tester te maraca180-190V, es decir simplemente puente rectificador sin ningún tipo de capacitor.
Hace la prueba como te comente para ver como se comporta


----------



## alejandroads (May 26, 2011)

Perfecto, hoy hago la prueba a ver como se comporta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

El tester mide tensión media pero tasada como eficáz


----------



## Eduardo (May 26, 2011)

alejandroads dijo:


> ...La duda mas grande que tengo es como bajar esos 300 v que hay al rectificar los 220V en onda completa.. a los 180v?


OMG :enfadado:  
No tenés que bajar nada!  El valor de la chapa es la *tensión media*, y es lo que tenés (redondeado) rectificando onda completa *sin capacitor*.

En motores no se utiliza filtrado por dos razones:
- Porque con las corrientes que se manejan necesitarías capacitores grandes y estos encima harían sufrir los diodos.
- Porque  es al p*do.  No afecta ni al movimiento ni a la corriente en el bobinado.

Además, aunque tuvieras un tensión de 400V  ¿Que importa si tenés que hacer un control de fase o PWM ?   Mientras no estés recontra pasado en tensión vos solamente tenés que limitar el ángulo o el ciclo de trabajo máximo.
La única precaución sería con el bobinado de campo, pero es menos problema porque la corriente es menor.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tester mide tensión media pero tasada como eficáz


En alterna, pero ahí tiene que medir en continua.


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2011)

Si es contina pero pulsante... por lo tanto la lectura da el valor eficaz de esa tensión pulsante


----------



## Eduardo (May 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si es contina pero pulsante... por lo tanto la lectura da el valor eficaz de esa tensión pulsante


Negativo.  

- El tester en continua te da el valor medio de la señal.

- El tester común en alterna te da  1.11*Valor_absoluto_medio. 
Ojo, porque algunos rectifican media onda (x2.22 en lugar de 1.11) y otros onda completa --> te dan lecturas diferentes segun la polaridad de las puntas.

- Solo el tester pipi-cucu True-RMS te da  el valor eficaz. 
Pero tambien ojo.  Primero *le saca la componente continua* y a eso le hace el valor eficaz.
Por lo tanto *si la señal fuera arbitraria*, para conocer el valor eficaz habria que hacer:
Vrms = √(Vac_rms^2 + Vcc^2)​con Vcc el valor medido con el tester en continua.


----------



## alejandroads (May 29, 2011)

Colegas, gracias por las clases de electronica.. Les comento que hice la prueba de armar el circuito con el 555 y lo acople directamente a la etapa de potencia que tenia la placa original. Verifique el esquema del circuito y la tension de entrada (220v) se rectifican por onda completa y si tiene un filtro de 470uf x400V, de ahi se va directamente a dos mosfet en paralelo (IRF 740) (SI LE LLEGAN 300V) . Segun lo que dice EDUARDO no hay ningun incomveniente ya que la chapa del motor figura la tension media (180v) o sea que el motor funcionaria con 360volts verdad? esto es lo que entendi de EDUARDO.  Las primera pruebas las hice con una lampara de 200W 220v, Funciono casi perfecto, y digo casi perfecto porque al darle alimentacion al circuito sucede algo extraño. Primero encendio la lampara muy tenue, y al variar el potenciometro la  lampara siempre mantuvo un brillo tenue e incierto (como que la tension era inestable), por mas que variara el potenciometro de un extremo a otro era indiferente. Luego de un par de segundos comenzo a trabajar bien, digamos el potenciometro variaba  de 0 al maximo. Y hacia lo mismo cada vez que sacaba la alimentacion, esperaba que se descargue el filtro y luego volvia a conectar los 220v. Eso por un lado. Despues hice la segunda prueba. Volvi a conectar la lampara hasta que comenzara a funcionar bien la regulacion, una vez que arranco bien el circuito saque la lampara, sin quitar la alimentacion  pero si deje la regulacion al minimo y conecte el motor.  Luego comence a girar el potenciometro y el motor intento moverse pero no hizo un movimiento completo, eran como tirones , le di un poco mas al potenciometro y se volaron los mosfet. Supongo que el motor tiene problemas asi que lo lleve a revisar y reparar en caso sea necesario. Espero que el fallo de los mosfet sea por el motor , eso por un lado y por otro lado tendria que seguir revisando el circuito para detectar cual es la falla de que no funciona correctamente apenas se le da alimentacion al circuito.  Gracias por sus colaboraciones.

Olvide mencionar que la tension del 555 es estable cuando hace la falla (8v) que regula un integrado 7808 (15 volts llegan al 7808)


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Primero entendiste mal lo que dijo Eduardo, dijo el y luego yo también que son 180V sin filtrar en ningún momento dijo qu pueda soportar 360V (de donde salen 360V? si los 220 rectificados y filtrados dan 311?)
Por otro lado hay que poner un diodo en paralelo con el motor porqu si no se genran pulsos de 10 veces y más el valor de la tensión continua y superan ampliamente los 400V que soporta el mosfet
Por otro lado ubica la marca del motor y llama al fabricante, porque si dice 180 y le metieron 311(100% del ciclo de trabajo) salvo que lo utilzaran entre 0 y el 60 % aproximadamente

La placa de control la tenes? podes subir una fotografia de ambos lados por favor?


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2011)

alejandroads dijo:


> ... Segun lo que dice EDUARDO no hay ningun incomveniente ya que la chapa del motor figura la tension media (180v) o sea que el motor funcionaria con 360volts verdad? esto es lo que entendi de EDUARDO.


No, no entendiste ni siquiera que es un valor medio.
Valor medio no es "la mitad del valor", es el valor *promedio*.

Cuando figura en una chapa 200V o 190V, es porque se bobinó pensando en una linea de 220Vca rectificada onda completa *sin capacitor* de filtro.
Cuando figura en chapa 180V, es porque se bobinó pensando en una línea de 200Vca.  A los fines prácticos, dá lo mismo.




> Las primera pruebas las hice con una lampara de 200W 220v, Funciono casi perfecto, y digo casi perfecto porque al darle alimentacion al circuito sucede algo extraño. Primero encendio la lampara muy tenue, y al variar el potenciometro la  lampara siempre mantuvo un brillo tenue e incierto (como que la tension era inestable),


Estás excitando mal los mosfets.


----------



## alejandroads (May 30, 2011)

Colegas, gracias por responder.
 EDUARDO : 1) Ahora que sos mas explicito entiendo cual es el valor medio (Promedio) , comprendido. 
2) En la chapa figura 180V, o sea que esta mal calculado de fabrica xd?? No es lo mismo 220v que 200v, siendo que en muchas lineas hay mas 220v.. En fin.. El regimen del motor nunca va a ser el maximo.
3) La exitacion de los mosfet es la original del circuito, van a traves de unos transistores tipo 548, no recuerdo con precision no tengo el circuito con migo en este momento.

 ( recorda que saque el integrado microcontrolador y y puse el circuito con el 555)  Esto queire decir que los mosfet estarian exitandose mal siempre, desde que salio de fabrica la caminadora, Error porque funciono perfectamente por 10 años.

PANDACBA :1) Entendiste mal lo que escribi.  Dije que segun Eduardo, el motor funcionaba con 360v ( la tension maxima) Y lo dije porque Eduardo comento que en la chapa figura la tension media ( Sin saber que es el promedio No la mitad) Mi error entendi mal. Si tuviese conocimiento completo no estaria consultando en el foro.
2) El circuito SI TIENE UN CAPACITOR de 470uf x 400v,  NO LO PUSE YO  PORQUE SE ME ANTOJO, viene originalmente asi. Y vuelvo a recalcar, Originalmente la caminadora funciono por mas de 10 años. Y tiene un diodo de proteccion en paralelo.


Repito lo que le comente a Eduardo. Saque el microcontrolador, lo desolde, y acople el circuito con el 555 enlas patas del micro o sea. la salida de los pulsos a la salida de los pulsos del micro, la alimentacion a la alimentacion del micro.

Deberia haber funcionado perfectamente.

Cuando tenga el motor nuevamente y repare cambie los mosfet, revise bien nuevamente el circuito les vuelvo a comentar.

3) Voy a tratar de subirte una foto del PCB asi la ves de ambos lados.
Nuevamente gracias y cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2011)

alejandroads dijo:


> 2) En la chapa figura 180V, o sea que esta mal calculado de fabrica xd?? No es lo mismo 220v que 200v, siendo que en muchas lineas hay mas 220v.. En fin.. El regimen del motor nunca va a ser el maximo.


El motor está bien calculado.
Esos motores de continua se fabrican específicamente para usar con variador de velocidad.
Como usás variador, la tensión en armadura justamente la estás regulando y lo único que cambia es que al 100% vas a tener casi un 5% más de velocidad (si es de imán permanente).
El hecho que en chapa no figuren 198V, que es el valor preciso que sale de rectificar onda completa una linea de 220Vac, sino un valor un 9% menor no modifica gran cosa, porque cuando se hace un control con tiristores (lo "tradicional") la tensión nunca llega a eso por la caída en los tiristores y porque el ángulo de conducción no llega a 180° exactos. 
Es decir, está contemplada una caída de tensión por el variador.  Y de rebote sale mejor para líneas yankees de 200V trifásica. 

Si por líneas con más de 220V te referís a líneas de 230-240, sigue sin ser inconveniente (todavía no hay una saturación importante).
Donde ya no podés *no podés usarlo* con en una línea de 380V, tanto con rectificación monofásica como trifásica.



> 3) La exitacion de los mosfet es la original del circuito, van a traves de unos transistores tipo 548, no recuerdo con precision no tengo el circuito con migo en este momento.
> ( recorda que saque el integrado microcontrolador y y puse el circuito con el 555) Esto queire decir que los mosfet estarian exitandose mal siempre, desde que salio de fabrica la caminadora, Error porque funciono perfectamente por 10 años.


Si alguno en el foro pudo adivinar como como manejabas los mosfets sin ver el circuito, que se comunique conmigo que nos vamos a llenar de plata .


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2011)

jajaja, genial eduardo

Alejandro, te comente que como sabias que el micro estaba dañado?, que tal si hay alguna protección o algo que se daño y por eso no anda? te dije de subir fotos de la placa para ver como era el coneccionado original, ya que si yo tuviera la placa en mi mesa de trabajo en un tris te digo que paso o que tiene.....

Por otro lado te dije y lee de nuevo que si tiene capacitores en la alimentación al motor(cosa que no necesita) eso indica que no trabaja a su máxima velocidad ya que esa tensión de 180V como te dijo fernando se corresponde con 180V de valor medio de la continua pulsante que le llega, pero si se le mete 311 filtrados y constantes ya no es lo mismo, razón por la cual sostengo que seguramente no se utilzaba en todo su rango ya que si bien los devanados estan preparados para soportar variaciones de cierto orden para evitar roturas no es lo mismo en lugar de 180 ponerle 200 o un poco más teniendo en cuenta que con la caida en los tiristores la tensión que le llegara esta dentro de los parametros correctos...

En donde yo trabajaba, y era jefe de mantenimiento, cuando se rompio un sistema de control que utilzaba unos viejos tiristores de semikron que ya no se conseguian y habia que mofificar todo, saco la placa original y le puso una con pwm, todo muy bien pero se le olvido el detalla y encima caclulo los capacitores y le metio 311V, el motor no se rompio porque son muy robustos en general pero volo el resto....... y quedo asi......

Lo hizo a las apuradas sin detenerse a pensar un momento, y como la máquina se necesitaba si o si, tube que salir a la palestra a dar una solucón hasta que solucionaran las placas, y que no fue otra cosas que poner un variac..... si un variac conectado al puente rectificador y obvio funcionaba joya!!!! como lo teniamos(ya que en muchas máquinas con algunos años, en lugar del sistema de tiristores utilzaban un variac asociado a un puente de diodos) y todavia se siguen fabricando máquinas que lo utilzan, si bien es caro, pero es lo más simple.

Por otro lado, al alimentar todo con 5V los pulsos al gate eran de 5 y si bien se dispara el mosfet no tiene su minima resistencia, la cual alcanza recien a los 10V para x valor de corriente, por otra parte el gate debe ser puesto efectivamete a masa para su apagado ya que si el circuito tiene  alta impedancia y solo desaparece la tensión positiva el mosfet no se apagara y seguira encendido es decir conduciendo......

Y si no te tiene previsto un diodo en paralelo con el mootor y con el catodo hacia el positivo los mosfet terminan electrocutados.....(eso también ya te lo mencione antes)


----------

